# Forsyth Country



## 270 Sendero

What are you seeing out there?

Does, and small bucks coming out of velvet


----------



## DMCox

All I've seen are does and one small buck... But I have no trail cams and have only had a few hours out scouting.


----------



## chadf

I see deer everyday pulling in or out the driveway.....


----------



## smackdown51

all does


----------



## Luke0927

I haven't run camera this year....my cousin on his place in south Forsyth...said lot of small bucks on camera...big ones must be laying low.


----------



## evanp220

*Forsyth County*

I am in northeast Forsyth county.  Deer movement has slowed since opening weekend.  All the deer I have on cam, bucks and does are well after midnight.  This is becoming a common pattern the past few years, i am suspecting the pressure is getting to them, or it may have been the full moon.  Either way they were hitting the muscadines hard, no acorns yet here.


----------



## GA DAWG

Least your getting buck pics.  I sure ain't. Nothing like that anyhow.Personally I think corn makes em nocturnal myself.  I still keep it out though. I like em ti get old and big


----------



## cfreeman

ive seen several good deer taken outta forsyth county already this year anybody else killed any


----------



## GA DAWG

I seen one supposed to be Forsyth co. Its a biggun. Even heard what rd it was killed on but I can't confirm it.


----------



## 270 Sendero

well spill the beans Ga Dawg


----------



## smackdown51

yeah I know one that scored 151 shot in north forsyth, aint gonna call no names but I know the boy that shot it and its a dandy


----------



## GA DAWG

smackdown51 said:


> yeah I know one that scored 151 shot in north forsyth, aint gonna call no names but I know the boy that shot it and its a dandy


Could be same one. Did it have kickers off G2s? Long brows?


----------



## smackdown51

yes sir, I believe it did but all I have seen is a few pictures, I didn't get to put my hands on it. all I know is who shot it and a general area. and what they said it scored. lord know if it stepped out in front of me I would have froze.


----------



## evanp220

Nuts fallin like rain, they arent even coming to eat corn now.@ Ga dawg I know for a fact the corn doesnt make these deer here nocturnal bc literally up to the week before season opened I was seeing activity all day long.  As soon as that first full moon came everything went nocturnal, its almost as if they know hunting season opened. haha Lets see some pics of this 151 deer from up here, i dont believe it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Ain't no more bigguns in the county. Coyotes done eat em. I may not even hunt this yr.


----------



## evanp220

I can agree with that, the yotes are super bad up here off jot em down too. i hear them every night.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Checked my camera sunday had a lot of does no bucks


----------



## Makeithappen01

Checked camera today 3 shooters the biggest at 8am.They are just now showing up.


----------



## bany

seeing deer regular , yote this am carrying rabbit.


----------



## 270 Sendero

evanp220 said:


> I can agree with that, the yotes are super bad up here off jot em down too. i hear them every night.



bethel also


----------



## cfreeman

anybody killed or heard of any in the past few weeks? i killed an 11 pointer in north forsyth 2 weeks ago he was a main frame 8 with a drop tine n some trash but he prolly wasnt but a 115 inch frame. id post a pic but i aint figured out how yet


----------



## Luke0927

email me the pic I'll post it....luke0927@gmail.com

I haven't hunted here much...going to hunt at my place in north Forsyth this weekend, maybe a hunt at my cousins in south Forsyth....I've heard of 2 or 3 big deer killed this year.


----------



## GA DAWG

Bucks are starting to prowl. I've had several new old ones pop up on camera last week. 2to 4 am though. Bout Dec they should be right.


----------



## cfreeman

i emailed u a pic luke thats my ol pops in the pic with my deer


----------



## Luke0927

Good deer!


----------



## GA DAWG

Shoot yeah. That's a nice un. By the way. If any of y'all need any coons gone and have a big enough spot. We'll go tree em after deer season if you want to.


----------



## Ehampt

nice deer for sure.


----------



## smackdown51

real nice deer, I love the chocolate horns!


----------



## mstew

Just seeing does and small bucks in north forsyth


----------



## GA DAWG

Small bucks are still together. I went and made a BUNCH of mock scrapes last sat. Checked a couple today. While they didn't paw mine. They made themselfs one within a few feet of mine. I'll check the rest tomorrow and freshen them up. Maybe hang a camera.


----------



## evanp220

*Is this bear sh%t?*

Found this walking in the woods today and i do not recognize it.  It is not horse, dog, human or coyote.  Does anyone know what it is.  Wondering if its bear sh#t...???


----------



## 270 Sendero

grizzly bear crap


----------



## mstew

Saw 3 does sunday afternoon. Monday A.M. saw 6pt, spike, another 6pt and a doe, all just walking and eating. Saw nothing Monday afternoon.


----------



## 270 Sendero

small 6


----------



## chadf

Just noticed it's, county....... Not country,  270.........!!!!!!

Fine neighbors I have.


----------



## JMN1976

Your picture is a little difficult to see clearly due to size posted, but I say yes - I have several bears on camera and this is the piles I see all over th place - in about 3 days it turns black and gets a little white mold on it


----------



## GA DAWG

You have several bear on camera in Forsyth co? One here at my place somewhere. No pics though just scat and neighbor saw it. I been after it every day. Can't seem to find it.


----------



## 2-shot

It may be eating out of your sweet feed that ya'll feed those horses GA DAWG, check there !


----------



## GA DAWG

Nothing but deer in there. Done looked. Time to fill a coon feeder. I know they can't resist those. Plus it want be baiting. Its for coon


----------



## Luke0927

You bust him call me I wanna see...even if its under 75 I won't tell...probably big ol black chow eat persimmons


----------



## mstew

Saw 7 does, 4pt (not chasing) and 6 turkeys in north part of county sunday am but nothing in the pm


----------



## jimboknows

saw a bear on Saturday and tons of turkey, and some dogs have been coming on our lease and chasing deer...wish they wouldn't run the deer, kind of ruins your hunt having 2-3 dogs running around your stand and thicket for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## GA DAWG

You ever need any members Jimboknows??


----------



## mstew

Sounds like some dogs need lead poisoning


----------



## Dawg90

3 does and button head this AM. No chasing in SF yet.


----------



## Bowsniper100

We saw a lone Buck driving home 11/3 just after dark in sf


----------



## Dawg90

Anyone seeing any chasing yet?


----------



## Luke0927

I didn't get to hunt at my house, North end of co today...going in morning to south side...my cousin saw young bucks trying to push some does but they had tails tucked wanted no part of it....


----------



## bany

not seeing anything, about 8pm after the evening hunt the coyotes started yipping so I walked in and busted one! my first , pretty happy now and the landowner was overjoyed!! Still more to kill of course, pretty sure the den or dens are close by.


----------



## jtm67

*Active morning*

Went this morning and saw 6- 3 does, 2 spikes sparing, and an 8 pt that was just not quite big enough to shoot.  Thought my hunt was ruined when I shot this coyote at 7:30am, but the deer came within 10 ft of the dead yote and didn't seem to care.  The bucks are definitely starting to take a sincere interest in the does, but not full out chasing them yet.


----------



## Makeithappen01

I will be in the woods tommorow morning hoping to catch a good one coming through.New property with tons of sign.


----------



## GA DAWG

My bigguns dead. Apparently. A 6.5 yr old does move before Dec  Just not by me. I saw him tues eve in the gail force winds. Surprised me. No shot. Next morning my cousin got him. Nothing really special horn wise but man what a body. Time to try and grow another one I recken.


----------



## Dawg90

What's y'alls chasing report?  I have been a couple times this week and nothing. Had a small buck hanging with some does with no interest.  Assuming it should hit this next week. (?)


----------



## GA DAWG

Hanging with em is all I've saw. Id rather have hanging and cruising any day over chasing anyhow.. I might can shoot em then


----------



## smackdown51

buddy shot a 6 point this morning, said he could smell him before he seen him, his head was cut up from fighting. its gonna get good here in the next week or two!


----------



## jtm67

I shot at a nice 8 following two does.  He was only about 40 yds behind them when I took my shot.  Too bad with the clouds and low light I didn't see that branch in my way and it hit my arrow.  Maybe tomorrow my luck will be better.


----------



## evanp220

seeing plenty of buck activity, does not rdy but very close. shot a coyote yesterday pm. should be full swing by mid to late nxt week.


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## 270 Sendero

3 does one small 6


----------



## 2-shot

deer are getting ran over on 400 daily so it must be near


----------



## smackdown51

I have 4 different bucks on camera on my 20 acre patch in north forsyth, not one scrape. few rubs but nothing to show any real good sign of them rutting. I hoping thanksgiving weekend will be wide open


----------



## mstew

Saw a nice 6pt saturday am, came within 7 yards of me and couldn't figure out what it was. I had sprayed code blue estrous all around me and he came in hot looking for love. That is the only thing i saw all weekend. Where did they all go


----------



## Dawg90

Went this AM.  Saw 2 mature does walking south.  Saw decent buck cruising north about 30 minutes later.  Tried to turn him but not interested in the grunt.  No chasing.  Minimal buck sign.


----------



## GA DAWG

Notta here. Looks like my 19th prediction is gonna fail The baby bucks ain't even chasing  Maybe next week.


----------



## hobbs27

It's on . Yesterday we saw two bucks pushing does around in a field. Today we had a buck run right into a window of our building at 3:55 pm. We are located on hwy 20 inside the city limits of cumming.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang.


----------



## Dawg90

What's everyone seeing?  I've seen fewer deer the last two weeks than i can remember when, and no chasing in SF yet.


----------



## jtm67

I saw an 8 pt and a doe this evening.  Will try again in the morning.


----------



## evanp220

two bucks this morning, shot cull for meat.  no does period, one scrape few small rubs. boring....


----------



## Makeithappen01

Hunted all day today.Saw several small bucks chasin.Saw two nice shooters chasin but would never come in bow range.Most of the action was around 1:30.Saw several more 4 to dark.


----------



## bany

several deer moving Sat morning or maybe all day but nothing late. no sign of chasing, maybe following and a good bit of talking. been quite since.


----------



## Dawg90

Nothing Sat evening or this morning.  Seeing some scrapes now.


----------



## GA DAWG

Seeing does. Nothing else. Its gotta be close!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Saw a stud trailing a doe yesterday 20 feet of the road in South Forsyth. It was around 1:00 in the afternoon near the Chattahoochee.


----------



## msdins

I talked to daddy and he said no signs of rut on his side which is around James Burgess. He said does are still feeding together with not a care in the world. He had a 120 class bedded down in front of him Thursday around 2:30. I'm coming home this week and will be hunting Thursday through Sunday so hopefully this cold snap will get things rolling.


----------



## smackdown51

looking forward to Thursday Friday and Saturday in the woods, this weather change has to throw them into chasing, its nasty out there and I love nasty


----------



## GA DAWG

I forgot to post. I saw one chasing mon eve. Little though. Doe was acting crazy. Pretty sure she was ready.


----------



## AceParkerHowell

This doe was bed down in my backyard, with the wind to her back.


----------



## mstew

I saw 9 Thanksgiving am. Saw 2 4pt's chasing a doe and this 10pt chasing 2 does. Look like they are rutting in north Forsyth


----------



## leemckinney

Nice one!


----------



## smackdown51

Good buck chasing a doe as I pulled in this morning! Maybe it's picking up


----------



## GA DAWG

Buck chasing a doe here as well but he was semi small. Bigger body but only 6pt. Running her like crazy.


----------



## bany

wed. morning 1 1/2 old chaser.


----------



## smackdown51

Well a nice 6 walked by behind a doe, couldn't help myself! It's not every day u get to shoot a 4 1/2 year old 6


----------



## GA DAWG

Let's see it. All I've saw today was 6pts lol. One had been shot. Bedded down out in front of me. I could not shoot his way for houses. Tried to sneak up on him. Got to within 40 yards. He had moved. Still couldn't shoot. Finally he ran off. Right front leg just dangling. I hated that.


----------



## smackdown51

I can't get it to post. Saw a one sided 6, big 4 and a doe so far. Maybe they will keep coming


----------



## msdins

Yall send some of those bucks my way. All I've seen is does. Up to 9 so far.


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats mstew. That's a nice un!  Who do yall use as a deer processor? Im wanting to give someone else a try.


----------



## 2-shot

Head over to Southers Ga Dawg it's not a bad drive to Murrayville


----------



## msdins

Between Friday afternoon and yesterday I saw 31 deer... 30 does and 1 little 6 pointer. 

Guess its time to break out the bow and do some thinning and wait for the one that did this.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Got this buck last Friday in south Forsyth and he had been chasing a hot doe most of the day. Lots of does will be breed the next week or two in this area.


----------



## Katera73

Awesome buck Joe my neighbor showed me saturday on his phone. i was hoping you would post it so i could get a better look at him he is a stud congrats!!!  What did he score?


----------



## Luke0927

Nice one Joe I hunted SF yesterday jumped a doe going in nothing else.  Another big one killed up in north Forsyth yesterday eve...It's probably as good as its going to get.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Thanks guys and he grosses 158. Doing free landscape work this summer paid off. Landowners are a lot more receptive to allowing hunting when you help maintain there property. Forsyth is a great county for bow hunting older bucks.


----------



## superman1275

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and it will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------



## smackdown51

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=2452&pictureid=41677

this is the 6 I shot last friday


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats Joe. And smackdown.


----------



## Ndube

Congratulations Joe, that is a monster! I have lived in this neighborhood for 16 years and have lots of pictures of big bucks over the years. Several of us neighbors have pictures of your buck, especially in the past week. Tell us the story when you can. He should place well in the Forsyth County rankings.


----------



## dwhee87

Congrats Joe! You beat me (and Ndube) to him. I had him on cam on 11/22 and 11/27. He's a beast.


----------



## msbowhnter

11/30 buck from forsyth. Good day in the woods, this guy cam up behind and down wind of me sneaking through a thicket. I missed my shot at him. I had put dad in my lockon 100 yards behind me. Needless to say, good old dad did not let him get by.


----------



## GA DAWG

That is a goodun. I've decided they ain't gonna breed here this yr. No new pics of any big deer. No chasing. No cruising. No nothing since last thur morning.


----------



## msbowhnter

GA DAWG said:


> That is a goodun. I've decided they ain't gonna breed here this yr. No new pics of any big deer. No chasing. No cruising. No nothing since last thur morning.



You and me both, my hot spot has been crazy this year, first a dog was running all the deer off, then a trespasser. Removed the person who didnt belong, dog has also left. Still no good picks, however this boy came in Saturday Hot to trot looking for some girls. he stank and his back legs were dripping. However, still no other rut activity...


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

dwhee87 said:


> Congrats Joe! You beat me (and Ndube) to him. I had him on cam on 11/22 and 11/27. He's a beast.



Thanks guys and it was an unbelievable hunt! I had no pics of him and no idea he was there until the day I got him. I'll tell the whole hunt story soon but have to help wife finish up decorations right now cause she's giving me her evil eye for spending to much time on deer again lol


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

I had a camera out since August on the property I hunt but had nothing on camera I wanted to hunt. I finally figured it was time to try it since they were chasing and hoped something would finally move thru there.  I had been grunting every fifteen min or so and after a few hours on stand he came right under my stand. As he passed under me he picked up my scent on the ground where I walked in and froze straight under my stand. I was going to let him pass and shoot him as I hate to shoot straight down but he was getting spooked so I shot him straight under my stand. The arrow went thru his spine and almost went completely thru him dropping him and he was dead within twenty seconds. It was an amazing hunt!


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Took this before I got down. He's laying three feet from the base of my tree.


----------



## msbowhnter

thats a cool buck right there


----------



## Ndube

Great story! Here he is behind my house on the 21st and  22nd. Although yours looks like he has more mass. Maybe its his twin brother and he is still out there!!


----------



## jtm67

Saw a nice 8 pt Thur right before it started raining, and saw two 8 pts and a spike chasing (all out chasing) a hot doe this morning.  All were slightly out of range for a bow.  Looks like rut may not be over.


----------



## GA DAWG

If the pic I got last night of a dead one ia real. We will have a new county record.


----------



## GA DAWG

Never mind. It ain't real. Just found it's pic on internet from a couple yrs ago and not from ga


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

GA DAWG said:


> Never mind. It ain't real. Just found it's pic on internet from a couple yrs ago and not from ga




This him Dawg?
Do you know where it was from?
Got it in a text earlier in the week and I told a friend it didn't look like a southern deer to me.


----------



## GA DAWG

That's him Joe.
http://www.outdoornews.com/December-2012-1/Hunter-tags-big-nontypical-in-Shiawassee-County/


----------



## 2-shot

There's another monster killed up here not far from me Ga dawg I'll send you a pic of it if you haven't gotten it.


----------



## hobbs27

Just saw a heavy 10 pointer chasing doe across samples rd at the new county park walkway.


----------



## GA DAWG

hobbs27 said:


> Just saw a heavy 10 pointer chasing doe across samples rd at the new county park walkway.


They cross there regular. Got a buddy I worked with owns a good size plot of land right there. He want let nobody hunt em though


----------



## jbogg

Joe Anderson said:


> I had a camera out since August on the property I hunt but had nothing on camera I wanted to hunt. I finally figured it was time to try it since they were chasing and hoped something would finally move thru there.  I had been grunting every fifteen min or so and after a few hours on stand he came right under my stand. As he passed under me he picked up my scent on the ground where I walked in and froze straight under my stand. I was going to let him pass and shoot him as I hate to shoot straight down but he was getting spooked so I shot him straight under my stand. The arrow went thru his spine and almost went completely thru him dropping him and he was dead within twenty seconds. It was an amazing hunt!



Joe.... Awesome Deer!  My bro in law owns the six acres where you killed him.  I hunted it a few times last year but never saw anything like that.  I think he will get some coal in his stocking this year for letting me know two weeks before the season opened that he had traded the hunting rights for some land clearing.  Seriously, congrats on a great buck...now I'm off to find some coal.


----------



## superman1275

Im sure other people have seen him but i sat and watched a piebald buck small 8 or 6 down past Buford dam yesterday he was pretty cool looking


----------



## superman1275

And watched a 6 pt Chase a doe  for 10 minutes off majors rd....then almost smacked a sho nuff Goodun in the city of cumming near central


----------



## GA DAWG

superman1275 said:


> Im sure other people have seen him but i sat and watched a piebald buck small 8 or 6 down past Buford dam yesterday he was pretty cool looking


That thing or his brother been there for yrs.  Little bucks here are ragged looking and still messing with does. Ol biggun just want show himself. Prolly dead. No pictures of anything worth a darn. All scrapes are dead so I made some new ones today with my Killdee brew.


----------



## bany

got a 6pt yesterday morning, first deer this year. Needed meat somehow so quit watching. would have liked a big one or cull but no such thing this year.


----------



## 270 Sendero

had a big one on camera, he has not showed in 3 weeks


----------



## leemckinney

Does were moving yesterday.  Seven without antlers.


----------



## GA DAWG

Does still in groups here. Same as they have been all yr. Saw a decent 3yr old yesterday. Following a yearling doe. Only a 7pt bout 17" .Let him go. Trying to kill a doe this morning have saw 2 bucks a 2pt and a 1 pt  They were together.


----------



## bany

the bucks seem to be back in groups, your a little early on a doe aren't you? I guess it is in for bow hunting,..


----------



## GA DAWG

No it's a gun. Read your regulations on-line. Press release.


----------



## GA DAWG

Or here it is.
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3485


----------



## smackdown51

haha bows all I use, why make racket with a gun when u can slide one in real quiet with a bow. ur buck ever come back GA DAWG?


----------



## GA DAWG

No old big buck pictures. No new arrival big buck pictures. No big bucks period since late Nov. Prolly need to turn a deer dog loose and run one by me Here's a word of advise. Never plant deer radishes. Deer will not eat them. Wasted time and money. Also if you slip up and do. In the spring round up them or they will re seed and take over your plot the next yr and deer still want eat em


----------



## smackdown51

my brother shot a good 5 point Christmas eve chasing a doe with his bow. first buck with his bow so he was super excited


----------



## bany

Well thanks Dawg, never saw that and I thought that might deserve a call as it didn't make a lot of sense but. And cheer up, your not the only one with NO big boys around period, not now, not then, but you just never know when one may show!


----------

